# Giant Overdrive 2



## Batmancaver (21 Oct 2017)

Due to a frame failure I've now got the components to build up a hardtail 29er.

However, my Fox fork is of the Overdrive 2 type (1 1/2" to 1 1/4").

I know this poses issues with finding a frame that it will match up with but can anyone recommend some suitable 29er hardtail frames with rear QR?

Cheers.


----------



## Yellow Saddle (22 Oct 2017)

Commiserations to you. Overdrive is a ginormous folly. Flog the fork and get a standard one. Then your options are your oyster. 

I never mix metaphors.


----------



## Flyboy (22 Oct 2017)

Scott scale


----------



## Batmancaver (26 Oct 2017)

Thanks for the assistance.

Well I'd like to sell the fork and get a standard .... However, after two attempts on Ebay, and several weeks on Facebook cycling selling groups I've had not a single offer to buy it!!!
Therefore I'm stuck with it and need a frame that it will fit into. Obviously it will fit any frame with the lower 1 1/2" headset bearings, however, it's the upper 1 1/4" headset bearings that cause the problem.

Does anyone know of a hardtail ally or carbon frame with standard rear QR that it will fit into?


----------

